# Word of the Day: Antipathy



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

Antipathy (noun) - a deep-seated feeling of dislike; aversion. I cannot explain why I have such antipathy for eating seafood.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

I have deep-rooted antipathy for wasps, as I seem to get stung every single year.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Antipathy (noun) - a deep-seated feeling of dislike; aversion. I cannot explain why I have such antipathy for eating seafood.


What, you don't like seafood, Deb?


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

Shellfish in particular. Once in a while I CAN tolerate very mild white fish like talapia, cod and haddock. Seafood is just so FISHY. If I am in a reataurant and someone orders seafood and the waitperson walks by my table with it, the aroma is nauseating to me.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 25, 2020)

Mother in law  had antipathy to eating any wild animal due to growing up  eating  anything her brothers caught


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Shellfish in particular. Once in a while I CAN tolerate very mild white fish like talapia, cod and haddock. Seafood is just so FISHY. If I am in a reataurant and someone orders seafood and the waitperson walks by my table with it, the aroma is nauseating to me.


I'd be lost without seafood.

We eat salmon regularly, and as for the likes of prawns and shrimp, I quite often make stir-fry's with the likes of.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'd be lost without seafood.
> 
> We eat salmon regularly, and as for the likes of prawns and shrimp, I quite often make stir-fry's with the likes of.


I guess I will not be dropping by for dinner at your place anytime soon.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> I guess I will not be dropping by for dinner at your place anytime soon.


ROFLMAO!

Just give me a heads-up prior to you coming over, and I'll have a serving set aside just for you (seafood free)!


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

Chicken is fine.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 25, 2020)

I have always had an antipathy towards people who try to convert me to their particular religious group.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Shellfish in particular. Once in a while I CAN tolerate very mild white fish like talapia, cod and haddock. Seafood is just so FISHY. If I am in a reataurant and someone orders seafood and the waitperson walks by my table with it, the aroma is nauseating to me.


I have fish allergies .. salmon in particular. No seafood sushi for me either.
I can have halibut. Like you, the fishiness (smell and taste) turns me off too.


----------

